# Rechner schläft unter Linux bei längerer Nichttätigkeit ein...



## Tim1974 (16. Oktober 2017)

*Rechner schläft unter Linux bei längerer Nichttätigkeit ein...*

Hallo,

ich habe meinen uralten PC mit Linux Mint 18.1 XFCE 32 Bit laufen.
Normalerweise sind mir im Betrieb keine Probleme aufgefallen, nur daß das System eben oft sehr langsam läuft, was am alten Singlecore Pentium4-540 liefen dürfte, auch wenn er 3,2 GB RAM hat und eine SSD.
Nun ist mir aber mehrfach aufgefallen, daß der Rechner quasi einschläft, wenn ich ihn mit geöffnetem Browser und ausgeschaltetem Bildschirm (TV über HDMI angeschlossen) ein Weilchen stehen lasse und nichts drann mache.
Komme ich dann zurück und schalten den Bildschirm wieder ein, ist kein Signal mehr da, auch wenn ich Tasten drücke und kurz warte kommt kein Bild mehr.
Es hilft dann anscheinend nur die Tastenkombi Alt+Druck+B oder Alt+Druck+O, dann erwacht er beim Reboot wieder zum Leben.

Hat jemand eine Idee, woran das liegen könnte?
Ist hier eher eine Software- oder Hardwareursache zu vermuten?

Kann ja auch sein, daß das 13 Jahre alte Board langsam schleichend seinen Geist aufgibt... 
Wobei er im Betrieb, auch beim Spielen von C&C3 bisher nie abgestürzt ist und zwar wie gesagt oft sehr langsam, aber auch sehr stabil lief.

Gruß
Tim


----------



## fotoman (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Rechner schläft unter Linux bei längerer Nichttätigkeit ein...*

Nachdem beides Linux-Kernel-Hotkeys sind, wird wohl Linux ansich noch laufen. Falls vorhanden, würde ich mal mittels LAN/WLan auf den PC zugreifen. Sonst könnte man auch einfach mal eine Konsole (als root) geöffnet lassen (mit dem Eingabefokus auf der Konsole) und versuchen, ein "shutdown -r - t 0" blind ausführen.

Meine Vermutung geht in Richtung Bildschirmtreiber. Ich hatte mit einem alten Netbook u.U. ähnliche Probleme. Sobald irgendeine Energiesparoption zugeschlagen hat (das System weiss heutzutage ja besser, was gut für einne ist wie der User) oder wenn ich den Bildschirm manuell ausgeschaltete habe (per Konfiguration Zuklappen = nur Bilderschirm deaktivieren) , war der Netbook quasi tot. Der Bildschirm liess sich nicht wieder aktivieren.

Ich würde daher mal in den Energiesparoptionen (und/oder dem Bildschirmschoner) suchen. U.U., falls möglich, auch mal einen anderen Monitor (nicht per HDMI) anschließen. U.U. erkennt der PC auch einfach den Fernseher nicht wieder.


----------



## Jimini (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: Rechner schläft unter Linux bei längerer Nichttätigkeit ein...*

Ich habe ein ähnliches Problem mit Xubuntu - seit einem der letzten Versionsupdates wacht der Bildschirm nicht mehr aus dem Standby auf. Bislang habe ich leider auch noch keine Lösung gefunden und begnüge mich erstmal damit, den Standby zu deaktivieren.
Alternativ kannst du für die Fehlersuche noch einen Blick in die Logs werfen, vielleicht ist unter /var/log/messages oder /vaar/log/syslog ja was zu finden.

MfG Jimini


----------

